# Just got a funny call



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Homeowner needs a bid for installing a prv. Says he took his old one out a couple months ago to get higher pressure and has just been having problems with his water heater, replaced 2 toilets all his fixtures are breaking. Sprinkler lines leaking also. He got a notice since we are in a drought that water is just flowing out of his yard. This should be a fun one when I tell him it's all his fault.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol shIot his fixtures are break and what not he took of his prv there a reason why there was one there In the first place


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I wouldn't even give him a bid, he is going to whine about the price, and he's already spent a ton of money, ya gotta give me a break, blah, blah, blah. I would also call and report him for wasting water in a drought. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

422 plumber said:


> I wouldn't even give him a bid, he is going to whine about the price, and he's already spent a ton of money, ya gotta give me a break, blah, blah, blah. I would also call and report him for wasting water in a drought. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 I was thinking it might be one of those calls. I'm going to bid it on Sunday. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2010)

How much pressure is needed to break fixtures? Are the actual porcelain fixtures exploding, or are the internal parts breaking down?


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Pacificpipes said:


> I was thinking it might be one of those calls. I'm going to bid it on Sunday. I'll keep you posted


Are you giving a free estimate on a Sunday? I always find that the tire kickers come out in droves on the weekends, no more Saturday free estimates here.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> How much pressure is needed to break fixtures? Are the actual porcelain fixtures exploding, or are the internal parts breaking down?


Depends on the faucets rating. It varies. Excessive pressure is going to make the lines more prone to have pinhole leaks, and slab leaks on slab constructed buildings. The water heater problems are probably the T&P since the tanks are usually tested to 300 PSI.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2010)

How much pressure is considered excessive in residential use. I've had 80 lbs. pressure in my house for the past 30 years and have never had any problems with fixtures or pipes (copper) of any kind. I'll probably install a prv valve when and if I ever have to replace my water supply line (plastic) because it is required by code here on replacements, but will take it out when the inspection is done. I rather enjoy our high water pressure here.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> How much pressure is considered excessive in residential use. I've had 80 lbs. pressure in my house for the past 30 years and have never had any problems with fixtures or pipes (copper) of any kind. I'll probably install a prv valve when and if I ever have to replace my water supply line (plastic) because it is required by code here on replacements, but will take it out when the inspection is done. I rather enjoy our high water pressure here.


80 PSI Is the max in the Uniform Plumbing Code & International Plumbing Code


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

He said its 100psi. He bought a groupon I ran so that's why I'm going on Sun. Also I'm booked every other day. No explosions just seals failing stuff like that. We'll see.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Was the Groupon worth doing? I've always tried to stay away from the high volume low price thing. But if it works.......


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Groupons, Texas Deals, LivingSocial never panned out for me. Always brought in the cheapest of customers. That's not my demographic.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I thought about removing my PRV once, but I also thought about sticking my dick in a bear trap just to prove a point....lets just say neither would have been a good choice!....you should use this statement tomorrow when you go estimate


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I thought about removing my PRV once, but I also thought about sticking my dick in a bear trap just to prove a point....lets just say neither would have been a good choice!


Especially since most of them are adjustable. Pretty sure this guy will be a time waster, but what can you do if he bought the groupon.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's been great getting my foot in the door for some new clients. I basically have to give a free trip charge. So I set it so they can only buy it if they are 20 miles within my area.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Pacificpipes said:


> It's been great getting my foot in the door for some new clients. I basically have to give a free trip charge. So I set it so they can only buy it if they are 20 miles within my area.


So you don't do free estimates at anytime biz hours or not correct?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It depends on what area I have to go to. For the most part I give free estimates.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Turned out to be a nice guy that accepts he screwed up. Got the job scheduled for next week. I guess I beat the other bid by $60 I thought I was shooting it a little high too.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

At least he knows when to fold em.


----------

